# The Equalizer



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

I want to see this movie.  I love Denzel Washington movies, and it looks really good.   


Wow!  Looks good!  Right?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops!  I think this is in the wrong forum.  Oh well.  No harm!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

Hollywood needs to get its act together. Denzel is looking old and he doesn't fit the action hero mold any longer but I can't think of any up and comers who would be more appropriate for this role. Please, no one say "the Rock."

Actors have a longer shelf life than actresses but their Best By date does come eventually. Denzel's star has faded.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Hollywood needs to get its act together. Denzel is looking old and he doesn't fit the action hero mold any longer but I can't think of any up and comers who would be more appropriate for this role. Please, no one say "the Rock."
> 
> Actors have a longer shelf life than actresses but their Best By date does come eventually. Denzel's star has faded.



No way!  He's still awesome.  It's not like the last couple of Indiana Jones movies where he's swinging from ropes and stuff.  He has a gun!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Denz da man.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Hollywood needs to get its act together. Denzel is looking old and he doesn't fit the action hero mold any longer but I can't think of any up and comers who would be more appropriate for this role. Please, no one say "the Rock."
> 
> Actors have a longer shelf life than actresses but their Best By date does come eventually. Denzel's star has faded.



Oh, and another reason why you are WRONG (as usual, whenever you try to argue with moi - LOL), just look at Clint Eastwood's last movie, Grand Torino.  It was a big hit.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

He's one of my favorite African-American actors.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Hollywood needs to get its act together. Denzel is looking old and he doesn't fit the action hero mold any longer but I can't think of any up and comers who would be more appropriate for this role. Please, no one say "the Rock."
> ...



Eastwood played an old geezer. Meryl Streep played Margaret Thatcher. 

Denzel is playing a badass wrecking machine taking on hoodlums. That's about as believable as Starbuck in BSG being a brawling bruiser taking down buff guys.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> He's one of my favorite African-American actors.



He's like a vigilante in this one.  It looks really good, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



He's a vigilante with a weapon, and probably training, so you are wrong as usual.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



And between whoopin on drug dealers, he leans on his walker to catch his breath, then goes home and checks to see if his SS check arrived yet.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Good grief!  He isn't THAT old!    Besides, a lot of women find older men sexy.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Book of Eli was boff.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He's a few months shy of 60. Are golden years audiences really crying out for action movies where bodies are piling up or is that kind of movie more appealing to an unsophisticated young man audience.  What 20 year old wants to go see a movie about some grandpa kicking ass?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Book of Eli was boff.



Lol!  It was boff?  I thought that meant sex.  Like boink.    You want to have intercourse with that movie?


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 21, 2014)

Denzel Washington has no business whatsoever playing the great Robert McCall.

Liam Neeson wiould've been _perfect_ for the role.

Makes me _sick_.

Anyhoo, here's a thread I started about the movie a few months back, as soon as I got word that it would be coming out at summer's end:

the greatest tv series ever US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I don't care.  What do I care what some 20-year-old kid wants to see?  I'm talking about what I want to see.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Eli was boff.
> ...


Multiple times. 

Boff, as in boffo. 

a success.
"the finale is a genuine boffo"


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Denzel Washington has no business whatsoever playing the great Robert McCall.
> 
> Liam Neeson wiould've been _perfect_ for the role.
> 
> ...



Well, I happen to like Denzel, and stop trying to bump your own thread in my thread.


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Denzel Washington has no business whatsoever playing the great Robert McCall.
> ...



If I were trying to bump my own thread, I would've made a new post in it, dumbass.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> Book of Eli was boff.



I liked Training Day.  One of my favorite movies.  I also liked him in the Bone Collector.  A couple of others that I can't think of right now, but I think he's a great actor.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


Then there's Mr. Boffo...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 21, 2014)

It does look interesting. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



You always do that.  God forbid someone else try start a thread without you mentioning how you already started one and linking to it.  

If you don't want to talk about THIS movie, then get lost  . . . dumbass.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> It does look interesting. I'll have to check it out.



Well, here's a guy in his 20s, and HE wants to see the movie.    Wrong again Rizgerkin.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Training Day was THE SHIT. 

Ethan Hawk rocked also.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Eli was boff.
> ...



Deja vue


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Deja vue that you are wrong?  I had that feeling too.  Lol!


----------



## MaryL (Sep 21, 2014)

I love Denzel, But isn't this a remake of an old CBS Show? He is getting rather long in the tooth, but, hell, we are goanna set you young know- it- all's straight, or die trying.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > It does look interesting. I'll have to check it out.
> ...




Well, to be fair, I do want to see it. However, I think Liam Neeson is probably the better action movie star.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

A favorite clip here. Mr. Cool under pressure and in control.

...and he's DRUNK!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

MaryL said:


> I love Denzel, But isn't this a remake of an old CBS Show? He is getting rather long in the tooth, but, hell, we are goanna set you young know- it- all's straight, or die trying.



What about Sylvester Stallone, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino, Robert DeNiro -  all of those guys are old guys and still make great movies.  Who cares what kids like Rizgerkin think.  I think it looks like a great movie, and I would definitely see it.  

I really enjoyed Jodi Foster in her vigilante movie too (I can't recall the name of it now).  That was a really good movie.  I am more interested in the plots and that the acting is good and quality acting, not so much the age or the hotness of the actors/actresses.  That does NOTHING for me as far as a movie goes.  Lol!  Maybe it's just because I'm female.  Don't know.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> A favorite clip here. Mr. Cool under pressure and in control.
> 
> ...and he's DRUNK!



He was pretty awesome in that movie. Gotta give credit where it's due.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > I love Denzel, But isn't this a remake of an old CBS Show? He is getting rather long in the tooth, but, hell, we are goanna set you young know- it- all's straight, or die trying.
> ...



Stallone is a parody of himself when he plays a tough guy. Same with Schwarzenegger. They had their time in the sun and now they're too old. Eastwood is playing old characters, same with DeNiro and Pacino.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I was joking with you!   

That was a good movie.  I liked that one a lot too.  I liked The Fallen too.  That was creepy and really good.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



So?  I don't think Denzel is trying to be a 20-year-old kid in this movie.  He is just playing a vigilante.  I never saw the television show because it was before my time, but there is no rule that says the characters have to be the same.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



You think?  Well he's old too!    I think I like Denzel better.  He seems cooler IMO.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I liked it too. He was playing an age-appropriate part, not some walking vengeance machine taking down drug gangs single handedly in 19 seconds.

If Hollywood needs to remake tv shows and engage in cross racial casting for Denzel then they should remake the Waltons and cast Denzel as Grandpa Walton telling stories to the youngins.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Hey, Jodi Foster did it in her movie.  (I wish I could remember the name of that movie, Pride or something? Don't know).  She was a DJ and her and her fiance were attacked by some gang members, and he was killed, but she lived but was raped and stuff.  She went and got a gun and went around shooting the ones who attacked her and killed her boyfriend.  They also stole her dog, but she ended up getting him back at the end.  What WAS that movie?  I'll have google it because it's going to drive me crazy.  

Anyway, if she can do it, why not Denzel?  It's not like he's swinging from vines and being Rambo or anything.  In real life, there are plenty of older people who can be dangerous.  They're all fat old men in the mob movies too.  So there!  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



BUT LIAM NEESON IS BAD ASS!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



So is Denzel!!!    Or he can be when he wants to!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

The name of the movie with Jodie Foster is The Brave One.    Good movie!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



You know, I always thought that George Clooney would make a good James Bond if he had an English accent.  Lol!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> The name of the movie with Jodie Foster is The Brave One.    Good movie!



Here's a clue why not.

*Budget:*
$70,000,000 (estimated)
*Opening Weekend:*
£497,838 (UK) (28 September 2007)
*Gross:*
$36,789,772 (USA) (22 November 2007)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The name of the movie with Jodie Foster is The Brave One.    Good movie!
> ...



I don't care about that!  I care about movies that I enjoy.  What is your problem anyway?


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > A favorite clip here. Mr. Cool under pressure and in control.
> ...


I was near tears in the closing scenes, when he was testifying in front of a panel of superiors. He didn't sell out his crew. He done fessed up. Smart Negro. 

Ooops I mean...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Every time I hear this song . . . 


I think of this scene from the movie Fallen with Denzel.  It was pretty creepy!  Lol!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


the original equalizer on TV was an old timer too.....just somewhat paler......


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 25, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That wasn't an action show though - he didn't want into a room with 15 Russian mobs guys and disable them all in 20 seconds.

Being an old guy and using your head and a bit of judiciously applied violence is plausible but being an old guy who is brawling wrecking machine who floors young, tough, violent hoodlums is simply not believable.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



So . . . don't watch it then.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 25, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



ABBA was offered $1 billion to regroup and tour. They turned it down and stated that their time in the sun had passed. They didn't want to tarnish their image by being a bunch of old geezers on stage and wiping out the fun image that they had created.

Old movie actors need to follow that strategy. A 60 year old guy is not right for the part of a brawler mercenary.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Whatever.  I think it looks good and will probably see it.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Considering action movies with Liam Neeson, Bruce Willis, Stallone and his ensemble of old action stars, etc. are being made and making money, I'd say there's plenty of audience for older action stars.  And of the older ones out there, I think Denzel Washington is probably one of the more believable.  His action is often a bit more subdued than some of the others.

On an unrelated note, I think Man on Fire may be my favorite Denzel movie.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I agree with that.  He isn't an "action hero" at all really.  

BTW, Man on Fire is another great movie.  Denzel is a great actor.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Older bands make music left and right.  Aerosmith, The Rolling Stones, ZZ Top, etc. etc.  Hell, I'm excited that Faith No More is apparently going to be putting out a new album next year for the first time in 18 years.  Sure, sometimes it can be terrible; I wish Metallica had stopped making music after ...And Justice, for instance.  Still, plenty of bands have done it and been able to make music that is at least fairly popular.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I think Rikurzhen is probably a teenager.


----------

